# Third party Statutory Declarations



## bugs2087 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi ,

I planning to submit my Skill verification to ACS, but i am unable to get a Employment reference letter from my Employer , so planning to submit a Third party Statutory Declarations .

I am gonna get my declaration in INDIA from my Team Lead over here at my company , but i am not sure about what stamp paper i should use and also looking for a sample third party Statutory Declarations template .

If anyone has the same please share it .

Thanks


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

bugs2087 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I planning to submit my Skill verification to ACS, but i am unable to get a Employment reference letter from my Employer , so planning to submit a Third party Statutory Declarations .
> 
> ...


Rs 100 stamp paper will do. I used the same for declaration purposes. Sample template you can easily find on this forum. just search for acs experience template in this forum you shud be able to get it.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## bugs2087 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Karan,

Thanks for the quick response , I have been searching for a sample that is relevant to our Indian norms , i was only able to find few for UK and Australia.

Would you be able to upload on a word document the content of your third person declaration that you submitted to ACS (with your personal details removed ofcourse).

It would be very help full .

Regards,
Manoj


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

bugs2087 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response , I have been searching for a sample that is relevant to our Indian norms , i was only able to find few for UK and Australia.
> 
> ...


Sure Manoj, Will do that.Give me some time need to find it as its been long since got my exp assessed


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

bugs2087 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response , I have been searching for a sample that is relevant to our Indian norms , i was only able to find few for UK and Australia.
> 
> ...


Manoj, was not able to find word document. attaching the sample template in jpeg format. it will solve ur purpose. kindly get the content printed on stamp paper either rs 50 or rs 100 and get it notarized. I did the same.

Hope this helps. if u need ny further help or suggestion, feel free to ask. 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## bugs2087 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks Karan, you have been very help full , i have got the declaration from my Team Lead on a Stamp paper and will be applying to ACS today , If i have any other queries will message you.

Thanks


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

bugs2087 said:


> Thanks Karan, you have been very help full , i have got the declaration from my Team Lead on a Stamp paper and will be applying to ACS today , If i have any other queries will message you.
> 
> Thanks


You are more than welcome buddy 
All the best for ur ACS assessment

Regards,
Karan


----------



## ravindrarasad (Jan 14, 2013)

*Party's on stamp paper*



bugs2087 said:


> Thanks Karan, you have been very help full , i have got the declaration from my Team Lead on a Stamp paper and will be applying to ACS today , If i have any other queries will message you.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

This might be a simple question. Can you please let me know the parties that need to be mentioned on the stamp paper?

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

ravindrarasad said:


> Hi,
> 
> This might be a simple question. Can you please let me know the parties that need to be mentioned on the stamp paper?
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the rest. For my wife's, we did it this way. 

Purchased by : The person who is giving the reference
First party : The person who is giving the reference
Second Party : NA

Also, we did it on a 20 Rs. stamp paper. We submitted the same to ACS and DIAC. There were no concerns raised. Good luck with your application.


----------



## i-am-george (Apr 25, 2013)

kmann said:


> Manoj, was not able to find word document. attaching the sample template in jpeg format. it will solve ur purpose. kindly get the content printed on stamp paper either rs 50 or rs 100 and get it notarized. I did the same.
> 
> Hope this helps. if u need ny further help or suggestion, feel free to ask.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karan. 
No intention to hijack the thread, it is a relevant question to you or anyone who already have done this process and may help the OP as well. I was told (through this forum) that along with the reference letter [ can be on stamp paper or any A4 paper but must be notarized] will have to provide business card or contact No and address of the person whoever is signing. So do I have to take a photocopy of the business card and notarized as well or just attach the business card while scanning the document. or if I just have to mention contact no and address in the same reference letter and is there a format?

thanks,
george


----------



## dggger (Oct 26, 2013)

kmann said:


> Manoj, was not able to find word document. attaching the sample template in jpeg format. it will solve ur purpose. kindly get the content printed on stamp paper either rs 50 or rs 100 and get it notarized. I did the same.
> 
> Hope this helps. if u need ny further help or suggestion, feel free to ask.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karan !! You saved my day :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Janar (Dec 16, 2013)

HI Karan,

For some reason I am unable to access the attachment and it says "Attachments Pending Approval". Can you pls reattach them?


----------



## AmitNCR (Dec 28, 2013)

*Can some one please send me the sample Statutory Declaration relevant to India as*



bugs2087 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response , I have been searching for a sample that is relevant to our Indian norms , i was only able to find few for UK and Australia.
> 
> ...



Can some one please send me the sample Statutory Declaration relevant to India as i am also stuck.
Please share some sample reference docs


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

I am unable to view the JPEG. Can you please post it.


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Manoj, and Karan can u please share me the sample document that u have used for the assessment for third party statutory declarations. Awaiting for your positive reply and also can u please share me the sample document what ever the format it is very urgently as because i am in the middle of my assessment . 

Please do the needful


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

sushmav said:


> Hi Manoj, and Karan can u please share me the sample document that u have used for the assessment for third party statutory declarations. Awaiting for your positive reply and also can u please share me the sample document what ever the format it is very urgently as because i am in the middle of my assessment .
> 
> Please do the needful


Hey,

You can find the templates on this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

HTH


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

thanks for your reply, i need one more help can we take a statutory declaration of a manger in previous company who is presently in different company is that valid . Please do help me on this


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

sushmav said:


> thanks for your reply, i need one more help can we take a statutory declaration of a manger in previous company who is presently in different company is that valid . Please do help me on this


It is valid. I did the same. Took 3 statutory declarations for 3 companies and all 3 colleagues were in different companies.


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

hey i need one more help that is what official email address we need to give if we are taking third party refernce for my manager who is not in that organasitaion. need to give his old onr or we can exclude that ... can u please help on this


----------



## sushmav (Jan 12, 2015)

hi ... idreamofoz, i need one small and urgent help ... i have 55 points in total i got 6.5 in ielts ... i am planningto appply state sposorship for new south wales state ...could you please tell me how can i apply the state sponsor ship for autralis for the 261313 position ...

Please do me this one big help please let me know how to do..

I Am awaiting for your quick reply..

thanks alot


----------

